

Charging for things on the web - mikexstudios
http://dcurt.is/2011/10/06/charging-for-things-on-the-web/

======
apgwoz
So, now that it's sold, the people that put up that $1-$13 are SOL?

I guess you always take a chance when you buy something online that is hosted
without any guarantees (which I assume was the case here).

